# Need help in Installing FreeBSD



## swavijay (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi all,

This is my first post in this forum. I installed FreeBSD on my PC today and am facing some problems. I followed the steps as shown on the site http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install.html, but after completing the installation it says the following error message:


```
unknown: WARNING - ATAPI_IDENTIFY requeued due to channel reset LBA=0
```

This error keeps on coming and does not give any prompt. After half an hour or so, it starts to reboot. Not sure what is the problem. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
-Vijay


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2012)

What version of FreeBSD? What architecture? And what hardware?


----------



## swavijay (Feb 8, 2012)

I was trying to install the 8.2 version. Later found out that the DELL PC had some problems. The same worked on HP machine (both 32 bit).

Thanks for the reply.

-Vijay


----------

